# Any other flat pedal shoe suggestions BESIDES 5.10??



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

Recently ive decided to go with a set of flat pedals for the real technical spots after doing the frightened goat being clipped in the worst spots. I realize style comes after function but i DO NOT like the look of 5.10 stuff. Anyone use Salomon or Inov type trail/running shoe? Or can anyone suggest another type of sticky bottom shoe that doesnt resemble a set of VANS?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

5 10 make an approach shoe "guide tennie" that has the stealth rubber and a flat sole.It looks more like a light hiker.


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

Its better im still on the fence about it, and thank you btw, but im trying to find the look of something midtop with a flat bottom. Just that general look of 5.10 is not doing it for me. It could be perfect and if i hate looking at them theyre usless to me. Stupid i know but just like your scoot, you SHOULD like the way it looks.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Teva Links?
Discontinued, but still some floating around. Deep discounts, if you can find em. I have a pair of the exact shoes pictured and really like them.








Specialized 2FO?








Sombrio?


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I ride Teva Cranks and love them. Their Pedalink sole is great. At times, I almost feel like I'm clipped it.









Amazon.com: Teva Men's Crank Mid Bike Sneaker,Blue Graphite,8.5 M US: Shoes


----------



## Inter71 (Jul 13, 2014)

Half Cabs.


----------



## apuking (Mar 3, 2015)

Some like the styling some don't of the Simano SH-AM41.
A bit of the Stormtrooper of shoes PERFORMANCE - CYCLING APPAREL - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO


----------



## mtnbiker831 (Sep 19, 2011)

Specialized 2fo are the best shoes I have ever worn, and I have had a decent amount of 5.10s.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a pair of Salomon technical hiking shoe (Gortex/leather) They are ideal for riding and hiking/trail work. The grip on the pedals is good. Light weight and good support.

They are about 3 years old and look similar to these in black

















I have a pair of Teva Links... not as comfortable but ok for mainly riding


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> I have a pair of Salomon technical hiking shoe (Gortex/leather) They are ideal for riding and hiking/trail work. The grip on the pedals is good. Light weight and good support.
> 
> They are about 3 years old and look similar to these in black
> 
> ...


those Salmons are exactly what I am looking for for bike-packing stuff. Was hoping I could find something that would allow me to have multipurpose shoes...


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

The purpose of the shoes like 5.10 and Specialized 2F0 is since the bottom of the shoe is flat with sticky rubber every pin on the pedal will have some place to stick into.

If you go with a conventional hiker or trail running type shoe like the Solomon you lose that. Some tread blocks sometimes may stick right on a pin but they wont every time. Some tread blocks will want to fall into gaps in the pedals or slip on bare metal making it a less stable platform. Most of the bike specific type shoes will also have a stiffer sole which adds stability and less foot fatigue over time.

It's not that you can't use any ol hiking shoe to ride, but they make typically have compromises to a flat bottom biking shoe. As somebody mentioned, the 5.10 guide tennie has the stealth rubber and it looks like the cylindrical tread blocks are a bit taller than than something like the Impacts.


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried any of the DZR shoes?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Long sharp pins tear up runners.
My recommendation works only for stubby or rounded pin pedals. 
The kind that don't cut your shins up. 
But not for big jumps and DH. For that you need longer sharp pins and 5.10 type shoes. And shin guards.
For trail riding into AM pedals like Wellgo MG5s or the many other stubby pin choices are what I would use.









And trailrunners with the 'low heels' technique have never been a compromise or slipped in any way after years and many miles of bouncing over rocks and roots. Not DH but plenty technical.

But that bouncing on rocks needs a better cushioning shoe than a 5.10 for guys who ride a lot. Adidas Terrex Boost trailrunners are hot in the running market because of the newly developed midsole. Just out. Lighter, better ventilation/no sweat and cushioning. All day.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

those dzr, and addidas look rad!! big fan of the sombrios, bought 2 pairs of the shazams when they were on blow out, lol. Some of my friends rock the shimano flat shoe and they sing high praises on it. I am interested in trying the specialized 2fo.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

eb1888 said:


> Long sharp pins tear up runners.
> My recommendation works only for stubby or rounded pin pedals.
> The kind that don't cut your shins up.
> But not for big jumps and DH. For that you need longer sharp pins and 5.10 type shoes. And shin guards.
> ...


I plan on getting the Spank Spike flat pedals, and am definitely doing more trail/bike-packing riding than downhill. I am not against the 510's, but was also just looking at more options. The Addidas that you listed look interesting...i definitely like the no sweat thing. Just keeping the options open....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a set of Salomon Fell Raisers on the way. I'll shave the lugs down at the pedal contact area. I'll leave the lugs on the toe and heal for off the bike traction.


----------



## quazimofo (Dec 17, 2014)

Wound up getting a pair of shimano AM41s. Theyre great.


----------



## kanewtz (Apr 8, 2015)

I just bought a pair of these for about $45CDN

https://www.protouch.eu/website/var/tmp/image-thumbnails/0/733/thumb__shop-product-detail/ridge-trail-aqx-iii-m_207019_black-orange-silver_protouch.png


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

quazimofo said:


> Wound up getting a pair of shimano AM41s. Theyre great.


Skate shoes are solid. I just picked these up. $20, firm sole and large flat grippy bottom.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

After ~fifteen years in clipless pedals, I switched to flats when I started riding muni in 2008. I went through a ton of shoes including Impacts, Freeriders, Links, skate shoes, even clipless shoes with the clip cover retained.

The biggest problem with "skate" shoes is they don't have the arch and sole support to provide all day riding comfort, and shoes designed for clipless have soles that down grip flats.

What I found was that no one made a good flats riding shoe, all of them were too soft in the midsole.

I made my own flats shoes using a pair of Pearl Izumi X Alps. I had a shoe shop grind the stock sole down, then they glued on a Vibram yellow label sole. These shoes are great for hike and bike, they have a medium stiff sole comparable to a road touring shoe, BUT they're heavy and clunky, and the sole isn't sticky.

I recently start riding Five Ten Freerider Contacts, these are the revised Freerider XVI, with a stiffened midsole and a sewn rubber toe rand: Five Ten - Freerider Contact - Black / Lime Punch

I was concerned that the non treaded area under the ball of the foot would be slippery, but after riding a couple hours in a thunderstorm on technical single track with mud and rock, I can say that these concerns were unfounded.

This is a really good shoe for all around riding, soft enough to retain feel, but with enough midfoot support for a all day riding. They aren't clipless shoes, they don't have a CF shank, but they work well and they don't look to bad.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I put superfeet insoles in my flats.


----------



## andychrist (Aug 25, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...I recently start riding Five Ten Freerider Contacts, these are the revised Freerider XVI, with a stiffened midsole and a sewn rubber toe rand: Five Ten - Freerider Contact - Black / Lime Punch
> 
> I was concerned that the non treaded area under the ball of the foot would be slippery, but after riding a couple hours in a thunderstorm on technical single track with mud and rock, I can say that these concerns were unfounded.
> 
> This is a really good shoe for all around riding, soft enough to retain feel, but with enough midfoot support for a all day riding. They aren't clipless shoes, they don't have a CF shank, but they work well and they don't look to bad.


So how do these compare to the Shimano AM41 you reviewed back in 2011, N.B.? Dunno whether they have been revised any way since then, dblspeed here mentioned a non removable insole, but on my own pair of the AM41 which was delivered yesterday they're blue and come out. Matter of fact am wearing the shoes right now, I just can't take them off. Literally, the fit is so tight. Bit cramped in the toes, but then I've got very protruding bones there, despite having an otherwise narrow foot. Needlessly long tongue presses into the curve of my instep, shin guards abrade my ankles. Laces seem superfluous, what with the Velcro closure. OTOH, support feels great and Vibram soles probably stiff and grippy enough, better at least than on any other non-clipless cycling shoes I've tried on (though that's not saying much.) Only flex resistant shoes my LBS carries that I could comfortably fit into are Danskos, which they out and out refuse to sell me, knowing my intent.

Looks like rain, but I'm heading out briefly to see how these suckers work with my sharp pinned platforms. Hoping they won't fall apart in the wet.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

5-10 guide tennis or vans.


----------



## retswen (May 13, 2014)

Check out the Adidas Terrex Solo with the Fiveten Stealth Rubber:

Adidas Terrex Solo | Blister Gear Review - Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing, Kayaking

I have a pair and they are pretty comfortable and so far very durable.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I use Salomon Fellraiser trail shoes. They are very durable on the outside and they look like a clipless shoe, in my opinion. I shaved down the tread where the pedal makes contact and left the rest intact. There is plenty of grip on my pins and a lot of grip when I have to get off and push, which is a lot, haha. They have a lot of room in the toe box, so for me they are very comfortable.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

retswen said:


> Check out the Adidas Terrex Solo with the Fiveten Stealth Rubber:
> 
> Adidas Terrex Solo | Blister Gear Review - Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing, Kayaking
> 
> I have a pair and they are pretty comfortable and so far very durable.


And that blue is dead sexy.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I must be a complete weirdo, cause I think 5.10's look a million times better than any of the other shoes on this page!

As to the 5.10 Guide Tennies: Only buy the older models, the most recent model is complete garbage, every climber I know that has them has had the sole de-laminate! Also they are bulkier than the previous model.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

I too am undecided on whether I should get the 5.10 Freerider Contacts or the Adidas Terrex Solos. 



For those of you riding with the Adidas….how are they holding up thus far??? 


My Vans are getting too old and too soft with no support.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm a fan of soft to medium sole stiffness for maximum grip. I don't find non stiff soles to compromise long rides and have done plenty of 50-70 milers in 5-10s but I ride mid sole so ymmv. 

Not a fan of the specialized 2fo because of the stiff sole but I am starting to get used to them. 

I vote freerider.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, so if I decide on the freeriders……. should I go with the VXi's for $70 ……the Element's for $100…….. or the Contact's for $130? 


Are the Contacts "Really" worth nearly double the price of the VXi's?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the vxi and the contacts, I like the contact more but not $50 more.


----------



## DustyTrail (Aug 21, 2015)

Actually the contacts are $60 more……… 



How long have you had both pair for……. does it look like the Contacts will hold up longer then the XVi's? 


Basically I won't mind forking over the extra $60 if I knew they would last twice as long….if not, then I'll be just as happy with the XVi's. 

Again, thanks in advance!


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

fwiw, I have Teva Links and 510 Impacts.

On HT pedals, both are super grippy. On Spank Spikes, the Impacts are super grippy, the Links noticeably less so.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

too bad 5.10 still doesn't have a non-clipless on boa... don't know why they released kestrel in only a clipless option (testing waters perhaps). something like a vxi on boa would be great...


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you may be in the minority when it comes to Boa closures. I've know people that have tried them with Snowboard boots, Work boots and Fly fishing boots and all have had issues with them.


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

retswen said:


> Check out the Adidas Terrex Solo with the Fiveten Stealth Rubber:
> 
> Adidas Terrex Solo | Blister Gear Review - Skis, Snowboards, Mountain Bikes, Climbing, Kayaking
> 
> I have a pair and they are pretty comfortable and so far very durable.


I have been using these...
adidas Outdoor Men's Terrex Swift Solo

So far they have been excellent. They seem to grip just as well as my 5.10 but without the skater look


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm sure Vans has been said. I've been riding them and flats for over 10 years.


----------



## Ryltar (Aug 31, 2014)

Maybe Adidas Slack Cruisers?


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

Ryltar said:


> Maybe Adidas Slack Cruisers?


I've been thinking of grabbing a pair of these. The price seems right.

Too bad Teva is out of the MTB shoe game. I have a pair of Tevas that I really like but haven't been able to source a new pair of 11.5's


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Salomon Fellraiser are nice in that they finally made shoes with a 6mm offset between forefoot and heel rather than the 12-13 that my older ones have.

The tread is really knobby though, so it would seem hard to make pins mesh into it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rsilvers said:


> Salomon Fellraiser are nice in that they finally made shoes with a 6mm offset between forefoot and heel rather than the 12-13 that my older ones have.
> 
> The tread is really knobby though, so it would seem hard to make pins mesh into it.


I use the Salomon Fellraisers. I shaved down the tread lugs where the pedal makes contact with the shoe, leaving the other lugs for traction f I have to get off and push.


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Vans classic high tops w/ classic waffel sole. i also ride with 510 hightops and both stick to my Answer platforms like glue. Vans are flexy, timeless, and cheap... the 510's are stiff, heavy, and expensive for what they are. makes no difference to me, i like riding either . my 510's were on clearence and were not stitched at the toe. they started coming apart after two rides. 510 sent me their new ones with stitching at no expense. So if you do get 510's, get new ones as they are manufactured the right way now. trail shoes oviously are great for off the bike climbing, but cant compare to the pedal stick of flat shoes like the vans or 510's.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

DustyTrail said:


> Ok, so if I decide on the freeriders&#8230;&#8230;. should I go with the VXi's for $70 &#8230;&#8230;the Element's for $100&#8230;&#8230;.. or the Contact's for $130?
> 
> Are the Contacts "Really" worth nearly double the price of the VXi's?


VXi is my recommendation because it will give you a chance to see if you even like the 510 feel you can always go for the more expensive ones later.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

I think 5.10s are a great looking shoe and the only beef I have with my Impacts is the lack of lace retention and at times the weight but overall a great shoe. If you still need an alt, Zoic is coming out with something. Get on their list - email preorders get a discount.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The terrex is an approach shoe like the guide Tennie.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Elements are solid leather to be warmer and more water resistant, but are heavier and less breathable.

I got some today. I like how they look, but are not as comfortable as the Nike Free that I normally wear every day.

Speaking of Nike Free - they grip my pedal pins very well. The soles are flexible, so you can sort of feel the pins, but I don't mind that. I would bike in them except that winter is coming and so I wanted something solid leather.


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

Hans Rey regularly rides in those Terrex Solos.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

How about the Giro Jacket? They come in a grey which looks fairly understated compared to a lot of the 510 options.


----------



## kxhod (Dec 24, 2015)

661 Fliter 
I had a knee injury using clipless and was looking for flats to ride on. I have a wide foot EE and always have problems finding good shoes that fit. I tried on over 8 pairs and the only ones that fit good were the 661.
I only got to do 8 rides using them before having surgery on my knee Dec 14th. First two rides I did were on dry single track trails and they seam to work great no pinching or binding and good stiff soles that stick great to the pedals. 3rd and 4th rides were in the mud with puddles and lots of wet leaves. Water proof socks were a bit thicker but fit was still comfy even after big get off in a puddle. Still they stuck great to the peddles. Next four ride were frozen trails and wet leaves and had no problems at all with the shoes, but by this time my freakin knee was bothering me so much I was not paying much attention to the shoes.


----------



## shoopow (Oct 12, 2015)

Those Zoics look like circa 2003 skate shoes you'd find at the clearance section in Zumiez.


----------



## andrstein (Jan 13, 2016)

Most of the "skate shoe" companies make BMX specific shoe models which are better engineered for being on flat pedals versus the traditional skate shoe.


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I purchased the Adidas terrex trail cross with stealth rubber. It is specifically designed for Mtb biking.

Sticks really good on my RF Atlas pedals. I got it for $70 during black Friday sale.

Terrex Trail Cross


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

evosil98 said:


> I purchased the Adidas terrex trail cross with stealth rubber. It is specifically designed for Mtb biking.
> 
> Sticks really good on my RF Atlas pedals. I got it for $70 during black Friday sale.
> 
> Terrex Trail Cross


Those look interesting. Like a mix between the vxi impact and an approach shoe. Do you mind commenting on how these compare to the impact vxi, or any five ten bike specific shoes you've owned. Also, they don't mention which stealth compound is used. Do you know? S1 and mi6 is what I'm looking for, all the others don't grip enough for my taste.


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

slimat99 said:


> Those look interesting. Like a mix between the vxi impact and an approach shoe. Do you mind commenting on how these compare to the impact vxi, or any five ten bike specific shoes you've owned. Also, they don't mention which stealth compound is used. Do you know? S1 and mi6 is what I'm looking for, all the others don't grip enough for my taste.


These are my first MTB specific shoes and have not tried the other types of shoes. Been using Adidas Trail Cross for two months and is holding up great.

They feel great, holds on the pedals like glue and great grip for hiking as well.

For $70 shipped, they were a great value. I'm waiting for the next sale so I can purchase more.


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

But they're so friggin' ugly. If they'd just run the three stripes on the inside, instead of that fugly camo pattern. That's why I like the look of the Terrex Solo better.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I have been using trail runners for years. I guess my foot is big enough with a large pedal like the RF Atlas the stiffness is never an issue.

I usually get a winter and summer pair of the Salomon XA Pro GTX series....

stiffness not an issue
great traction on pedals
great traction off pedals
ultra light weight
breathes 
excellent lace management
extremely durable
great toe box protection

not cheap


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Nike Free 5.0. The soft sole sticks, they are very lightweight and comfortable and allow for freedom of movement. Eventually the metal spikes will rip the soles up but by then it will be time for a new pair anyway.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I just wear sketchers vigor 2.0


----------



## s0ul_chicken (Aug 1, 2013)

VAN's! Cheap and look cool.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got some Specialized 2FO. They remind me of a Teva with the design of a Freeride Contact, but they are substantially stiffer under the arch than either shoe. 

The toe box is roomy, materials are hydrophobic, the BOF flexes well for hike a bike.

I had to size up a full size (13- 47 euro to 14 (13.75)- 48 euro), which is what the bike shop guy suggested. I previously wore Five Ten Freeride and Freeride Contact sz 13, fit is very close to the Contact.

I don't have a lot of time on them, but so far they look like a worthy option. On sale at Specialized.Com for $95 in selected sizes.


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

I just rode in my new Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL's. They have the same stealth rubber as my 5 10 Freeriders. Very comfortable fit. I like the lace bungee on the tongue. I always hated my laces flapping around on my Freeriders. I've got a somewhat narrow foot and the Trail Crosses fit great. Just as grippy or more so than the Freeriders too. Not sure why. Maybe my freerider soles are a bit worn but they don't look it. My 5 10's will be used for wet weather rides from now on.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I use the Boost version of the Adidas Terrex shoe. The midsole works to dampen vibrations other shoes transfer through the pedals of my hardtail. Ride rocks for awhile and the soles of my feet can get numb without that Boost midsole. The Supernova Glide model has even more cushioning. Boost doesn't get compressed over time so it has a long useful life as a running shoe or a great biking shoe for platforms with stubby or rounded pins. DH long sharp pins aren't for these shoes.









The white Styrofoam looking stuff is the Boost material developed by BASF.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> I just got some Specialized 2FO. They remind me of a Teva with the design of a Freeride Contact, but they are substantially stiffer under the arch than either shoe.
> 
> The toe box is roomy, materials are hydrophobic, the BOF flexes well for hike a bike.
> 
> ...


I have 2 rides on the Specialized 2FO and they feel great. They aren't overly grippy on my Spank Oozy pedals, but they don't slip or move around. They feel and fit my foot much better then the 510's did. I wear a 11 Wide in New Balance and I had to size up 2 sizes for these to a 12.25 US. They run small.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I ride with some Merrill hiking shoes/boots. Great support for HAB. Waterproof. Warm... All I was looking for really.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bakerjw said:


> I ride with some Merrill hiking shoes/boots. Great support for HAB. Waterproof. Warm... All I was looking for really.


They make good ****!


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

I am considering the Vaude Moab STX mid. But I'm gonna wait a bit for some reviews to base my decision on.


----------



## Hompie (Jul 28, 2012)

I got the low Vaude Moab version. Will probably buy the mid stx for the winter. 
First purpose build flat pedal shoes. Picked them cause have a large size and wanted to try before I buy, so no online ordering for me. Shoes are to important to buy without trying. 
I can't compare, but I was going faster then with my north wave mountain bike shoes. Never been so consistent in pedal positioning,,easy to position, and stays.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Chicane32 said:


> I have 2 rides on the Specialized 2FO and they feel great. They aren't overly grippy on my Spank Oozy pedals, but they don't slip or move around. They feel and fit my foot much better then the 510's did. I wear a 11 Wide in New Balance and I had to size up 2 sizes for these to a 12.25 US. They run small.


Same here..they are awesome..and they give you a spare set of laces..


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Still not sure about my 2FO's seams like the soul is almost as worn as my 2 year old teva links after only 5/6 months, happy with the fit and weight, still have not tried 5.10's. But a friend showed me his souls on a 3 year old pair and they looked almost new, apart from the soul was coming away. Easy fix with some contact glue though.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone know of any good flat pedal shoes that are velcro?


----------



## radam25 (Jun 17, 2010)

Just chiming in to say I've got a pair of the Adidas Terrex Trail Cross shoes in a size 10. Wore them a few times but didn't love the fit in the end. Past the return period now, PM me if you want them.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

rufus said:


> But they're so friggin' ugly. If they'd just run the three stripes on the inside, instead of that fugly camo pattern. That's why I like the look of the Terrex Solo better.


First ride today in a pair of these, pretty impressed so far. My previous shoe was/is a pair of Teva Links, which I like very much, but the Adidas are much lighter and much stiffer. They feel about as grippy(I use RF Atlas pedals)

Fit is good, maybe a touch larger than other adidas shoes that I wear, but nothing significant. I was able to find them for $61ish online so I figured they were worth a try.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I use Salomon Fellraises. You can see how I shaved the tread where the pedals make contact. But, there is still tread on the toe and heals for when I need to get off and push. These shoes have a lot of room in the toe box and the sides are very tough to resist impacts. They breath well and they give good grip and after a few hundred miles the pedal pins have barely left any marks. They even look kinda like bike shoes to me.
Almost forgot, the laces tighten up super fast and tuck away into the Lace Garage, so you won't catch them on anything.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry, somehow it got posted twice.


----------



## raykkho (Jul 30, 2015)

andersonsmog said:


> Anyone know of any good flat pedal shoes that are velcro?


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

taprackbang said:


> Same here..they are awesome..and they give you a spare set of laces..
> 
> View attachment 1062641


I also agree. The 2FO is the best flat shoe I have used but yes you need to try them on first as the sizing is a little small. I wear an 11 and needed a 12 in these.


----------



## edgalang (Sep 20, 2013)

When I decided to finally buy myself a dedicated MTB shoe I pretty much went to all my local stores and tried them all. In the end I went with the 2FO since it was the lightest and most comfortable one, however the downside is that it runs small, so I wouldn't trust buying it online without free returns/exchanges.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

these look good...

AM7 - OFF-ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

evosil98 said:


> These are my first MTB specific shoes and have not tried the other types of shoes. Been using Adidas Trail Cross for two months and is holding up great.
> 
> They feel great, holds on the pedals like glue and great grip for hiking as well.
> 
> For $70 shipped, they were a great value. I'm waiting for the next sale so I can purchase more.


I can't find the new terrex trail cross for the life of me. Anyone more skilled on shopping the interwebs that can show me?


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

I found them on Amazon.


----------



## Smokee300 (Jul 8, 2014)

6pm has the trail cross in several sizes for a decent price.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I found the BLK/WHI camo ones on 6pm, but not in my size. Bummed because while the camo is a little garish, that inner portion of the shoe looks like it will work well -- no seams to bust or catch and protected laces.

Anyway, I was intrigued enough to pull the trigger on the totally awesomely all black Trail Solo's shown below...


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

If you're looking for a flat pedal shoe with more support that hikes well check out the 5.10 approach shoes. The still have the stealth rubber and tread pattern you want in a biking shoe, but have a better last for walking. Useless in the mud though, as are all flat pedal shoes.

Five Ten | Guide Tennie Approach Shoe | Interlude


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Been rocking 5-10 free riders for awhile, but when they started to wear out I started looking for other shoes. Backcountry happened to have a sale on Sombrio's for $30. I bought 2 pairs and thought if I didn't like them I could use them for skating or just as a casual going out shoe. I ended up really liking them, lighter than the 5-10's, super grippy, broke in better, great support, and I can't seem to wear them out in over a year of 3 day a week riding. I was pleasantly surprised with the quality. Just another option for those shopping for new flats.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

panchosdad said:


> If you're looking for a flat pedal shoe with more support that hikes well check out the 5.10 approach shoes. The still have the stealth rubber and tread pattern you want in a biking shoe, but have a better last for walking. Useless in the mud though, as are all flat pedal shoes.
> 
> Five Ten | Guide Tennie Approach Shoe | Interlude


Those are nice. I'd wear those as a casual shoe.


----------



## andersonsmog (Oct 21, 2015)

Terranaut said:


> I also agree. The 2FO is the best flat shoe I have used but yes you need to try them on first as the sizing is a little small. I wear an 11 and needed a 12 in these.


I just bought some today went and tried them and couldn't stand them, they hurt the outsides of my feet so bad i turned back around and put my 5.10 free riders back on.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

I found these comfortable right out of the box. Sorry you didn't like them.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got 2 rides on the Adidas Terrex Trail Cross and so far they're golden. Great grip, noticeably stiffer than my Five Ten Freerider VXi while still having good pedal feel and they're comfortable. Oh, also, the "lace bungee" (the 2FO's have something nearly identical) is a nice feature. My only wish is that they made a version with a smooth contact spot like the Freerider VXi. I know not everyone is a fan, but I find the lack of tread makes pedal contact more consistent, grippier and easier to adjust. Overall, however, the Trail Cross is in the running to be my favorite flat pedal shoe.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The Zoic Prophet looks promising.
I have both the 5.10's and 2F0 flats as well as the 2FO cliplites. The 2FO flats is more comfortable and breathable than the 5.10s. The 5.10's grip better and has a better sole for hiking. The 2FO sole wears out too fast and cost almost 2x more. The 2FO sole's grip is good enough but unfortunately the spikes eat right through them. Not worth the 160-180 price tag.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I also have the 2FO flats..need to size up just a tad..


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

inonjoey said:


> I can't find the new terrex trail cross for the life of me. Anyone more skilled on shopping the interwebs that can show me?


Terrex Trail Cross Sl

It was 50% off during black Friday.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

inonjoey said:


> I found the BLK/WHI camo ones on 6pm, but not in my size. Bummed because while the camo is a little garish, that inner portion of the shoe looks like it will work well -- no seams to bust or catch and protected laces.
> 
> Anyway, I was intrigued enough to pull the trigger on the totally awesomely all black Trail Solo's shown below...
> 
> View attachment 1070157


Are these stiff enough?


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

taprackbang said:


> Are these stiff enough?


Yes. They're stiffer than any Five Tens I've had and on par with the Teva Pivot (great shoe, shame they discontinued MTB line). My only wish is that the Trail Cross had a velcro strap or came in a lightweight mid top to increase security. They're not bad in this regard, just wishing.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Can you comment on the Adidas sizing? I wear 10.5 in all brands of running shoe and my Freerider XVi (2014) are 10.5. Though, lots of other casual shoes I'm a 10.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

JNKER said:


> Can you comment on the Adidas sizing? I wear 10.5 in all brands of running shoe and my Freerider XVi (2014) are 10.5. Though, lots of other casual shoes I'm a 10.


I run a half size bigger in the adidas Trail Cross (10.5, normally 10).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

inonjoey said:


> Yes. They're stiffer than any Five Tens I've had and on par with the Teva Pivot (great shoe, shame they discontinued MTB line). My only wish is that the Trail Cross had a velcro strap or came in a lightweight mid top to increase security. They're not bad in this regard, just wishing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I find my five tens way better than my pivots. In grip and comfort. Only thing pivots had was the dual platform and the Velcro lace cover

Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

banditpowdercoat said:


> I find my five tens way better than my pivots. In grip and comfort. Only thing pivots had was the dual platform and the Velcro lace cover
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


Agreed that Five Tens have better grip, but the Pivots are definitely stiffer and more durable (in my experience). I found my five tens more comfortable up to 2 hours, then the stiffer midsole of the Pivots won out. I often chose my five tens over the Pivots simply for grip, but the Pivots had their place.

Anyway, I just wish Teva still made MTB shoes to have another quality option!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

I just bought the Adidas Trail Cross from Zappos and I already have them in my hand less than 24 hours later. Free 1 day shipping is no joke!

The soles are every so slightly stiffer than my Five Ten Impact XVis. I'm not sure if they'll stay like this, though, after I break them in. Definitely stiffer than the Freeriders. What I can say is that they are built very, very well. I always thought Five Tens (flat pedal styles) were a bit floppy and didn't hug my feet. These are legit foot hugging shoes that have a good wide(ish) Stealth rubber sole. 

I'll see if I can remember to update what I think after a number of rides in a month or so.


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

inonjoey said:


> ...Oh, also, the "lace bungee" (the 2FO's have something nearly identical) is a nice feature.....


What does it do? Just got mine yesterday and could not figure out what it does.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Pull the lace bungee out and tuck your laces into it. It's so they don't go flappin' all around and possibly get caught on something.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

My 5.10 laces got caught on the pedal pins just the other day


----------



## banditpowdercoat (Aug 13, 2015)

I always tuck the lace loops under the crosses


Sent from my iPhone while my Heli plays with the gophers


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

Picked up a pair of the Adidas thanks to the recommendations. They fit perfect and are just what I was looking for. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

spyghost said:


> these look good...
> 
> AM7 - OFF-ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO


I've been using AM7's for the past 6 months. After years of using Converse All-Stars (or any other trainers I had to hand) they're my first 'real cycling shoes'.

I ordered a size bigger than usual (as I would for jogging shoes, and I also read Shimano sizing is slightly small) - they're very comfortable.

Splashproof, but not waterproof. The covers over the laces still function fine. Insoles can be removed for drying.

I use extra long pins on V8 pedals and I've started to damage the Vibram soles which have quite a delicate tread, but that's my fault. Very grippy on flat pedals, and depending upon how long they last I would consider getting them again.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been wearing my new model free riders for about 2 months and the sole is coming apart where the stitching is. The stitching hasn't fixed the age old problem of 5.10 soles falling apart.
2FO's are great but way too expensive. Might need to try the addidas next.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

New Balance Minimus trail runner shoes. Not stiff. Super light, comfortable. I understand people like stiff soles, but I don't totally understand that. I like them without socks. The vibram soles seem to fit perfectly with my Spec. Benny pedals.


----------



## xprmntl (Oct 4, 2006)

Smooth out the "contact spot" with a sander


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

PatrickHarrington said:


> New Balance Minimus trail runner shoes. Not stiff. Super light, comfortable. I understand people like stiff soles, but I don't totally understand that. I like them without socks. The vibram soles seem to fit perfectly with my Spec. Benny pedals.


I've used Salomon XA Comp / GTX2 etc.. for years and love them for the weight, venting, traction and durability. I have a large foot (13) and run large pedals RaceFace Atlas. I also never felt the lack of stiff sole being an issue.

Last year I purchased some 2FO Flats just to see what the hype was about. The benefit of this shoe was mainly foot protection and the stiffness for me. I didn't think the stiffness would matter much but I now feel the power transmission is superior to the slightly flexy sole.

Traction is slightly better on the pedals but worse when hiking, so like so many things. Depends on what your doing.....


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How do you compare the 2fo to the 5.10? I like the feel of the 2fo while pedaling and it's more breathable but the 510 had better grip and was better for hiking. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

jacksonlui said:


> How do you compare the 2fo to the 5.10? I like the feel of the 2fo while pedaling and it's more breathable but the 510 had better grip and was better for hiking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No 510 experience, but the 2FO grip is plenty for me, almost too much as I like lots float.


----------



## jaydoc (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone tried these: GREY BLACK BASIC TRAINER (MEN'S) | NOBULL

I was scoping out the thread and saw this ad on the sidebar. I like the look!


----------



## Bogey in PA (Aug 19, 2016)

I bought a pair of five tens after reading this thread and am amazed at the grip I have with my forte pedals. I'm still a noob and not ready to make the jump to clipless and am quite happy with the setup. I got a pair of last years Maltese Falcons for a great price with a promo pair of wool socks...very comfy while I riding. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I am riding a pair of five teens! Love them! They look a little goofy but what the hell, so do I!


----------



## Cheeserockets (Jul 28, 2016)

I switched to flats this summer from eggbeaters. Rode with Merrell Road glove super minimal shoe with Vibram outsole at first. Got some 5.10 Impacts in early July after reading about them everywhere. My shins haven't bled since.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just picked up some 5.10 impact high shoes. Have about 5 ride days on them so far. My feet go numb after about an hour of riding. I think it's due to the stiff sole.

Any suggestions? I'm thinking about returning them.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Don't tighten the laces down. I keep them fairly loose.ive also found it a bit stuffy and cramped coming from the specialized 2fo. Seems to be ok if the laces arent too tight 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Don't tighten the laces down. I keep them fairly loose.ive also found it a bit stuffy and cramped coming from the specialized 2fo. Seems to be ok if the laces arent too tight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I find I only want the laces just tight enough to keep my foot from moving in the shoe and no more. This is with any bike shoe. When too tight I also get numb feet.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

jacksonlui said:


> Don't tighten the laces down. I keep them fairly loose.ive also found it a bit stuffy and cramped coming from the specialized 2fo. Seems to be ok if the laces arent too tight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah I just tried that on a ride last night. Kept all of the laces looses except the very top eyelets. Feet still went numb. Plus the shoes don't breathe very well so they are really hot.

I made some contact with 5.10 and they suggested the Freerider high instead. They stated the the sole isn't as stiff plus it looks like the shoe has some air holes to breathe.

I have a pair of Freerider on order and am returning the impacts.


----------



## chumanji9 (Mar 7, 2013)

I use a pair of Timberland Mudsill steel toe shoes. It save my toe once or twice when my timing was off and hit a rock, the steel toe feature protected me. I never lost traction on the pedal either. its lightweight and has good hike a bike traction when walking up hill....heheee.


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

I just got my 1st. pair of 5.10. Love the "Claw" feel of the smooth sole contact with my meatgrinder pedals.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Pretty sure the OP asked for "besides 5.10's" so I don't get why everyone is talking about their 5.10's

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Because we have A.D.D.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

quazimofo said:


> I realize style comes after function but i DO NOT like the look of 5.10 stuff.




Yes, style comes after function, so try getting over it. You really care about how your shoes look when you're out on the trail? There's a reason 5.10 dominates the flat pedal market, and it ain't Kool-Aid. If you want a shoe that works really well with flat pedals, get some 5.10s. If you care more about how you look, then I guess go with some other company's weak attempt at coming up with something better.


----------



## CChambers (Oct 19, 2015)

When I started back riding a couple years ago, I used an used set of new balance running shoes. No need to go any further with that, obviously didn't work well. I had a set of skechers laying around so thought I would give them a try.















They actually did pretty well. I have used them for about a year and a half riding around 20-25 miles a week. Medium to high intensity riding. Cheap too, $45-50 at local shoe stores. Just an idea. Probably grab another set as they're comfortable when I have to hike a bike too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

A lot of great suggestions in this thread to think about. I currently have the FiveTen Freerider XVis and I'm looking for another option. Not that there's anything majorly wrong with them (aside from the sole delaminating), but for me they're a little too bulky and I'd like something easier to walk around in when off the bike.

After hearing all of the good discussion in this thread and reading other reviews online I'm particularly interested in the Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL.

Is the Trail Cross SL the only one suitable for flat pedal use? It looks like most of the Terrex line uses Stealth rubber but the Trail Cross are the only ones I've seen reviewed as MTB shoes.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

It's been about a year and a half since the OP ask for an alternative to 5-10s because he didn't like the 5-10 look. 5-10 has updated most of their models since then, so, maybe give them another look. If your just pedalling around, you can get by with any of these trail runners folks are suggesting, otherwise you going to want the stealth rubber regardless of how you think they look.


----------



## xprmntl (Oct 4, 2006)

Check out Adidast Stealth rubber approach shoe, the Terrex Solo, that has a minimal tread sole and also comes in a Gore-Tex (GTX) version. The 5-10 Guide shoe would also be interesting if one wanted a beefier shoe.


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

jaydoc said:


> Anyone tried these: GREY BLACK BASIC TRAINER (MEN'S) | NOBULL
> 
> I was scoping out the thread and saw this ad on the sidebar. I like the look!


I didn't know there was such a thing as flat pedal shoes. I use Reebok Crossfit lite lo TR, I think they discontinued. They are a powerlifting shoe, flat hard soles. One thing ive found with these crossfit shoes is they last forever, So my point is these no bulls would probably be pretty good. So far the reeboks have served their purpose fairly well. I use huge pedals so not as important. I may look at a pedal specific shoe at some point.

If you try them out let us know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

I use an old Nike Air Force 1 hightop. It has a velcro strap at the ankle so provides lots of support plus the sole is smooth

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## seang (Oct 5, 2016)

have got a pair of the adidas terrex cross trail sl ordered. had to get them from germany and couldn't find them anywhere in the uk. will be my first pair or specific mtb shoes so expecting big things


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

seang said:


> have got a pair of the adidas terrex cross trail sl ordered. had to get them from germany and couldn't find them anywhere in the uk. will be my first pair or specific mtb shoes so expecting big things


The two models I use are the Terrex Boost and Supernova Glide Boost. The BASF Boost midsole is the reason for this choice. It's unique in its capability to dampen vibrations. Without it I would have a numb sole after a couple hours of rocky trail riding. Another trailrunner model with Boost is the Response Trail Boost. Each model has a different thickness. The Boost midsole doesn't compress over time and 'wear' out unlike the material in Nike and other brands. These work great using the 'low heels' technique for normal trail riding below DH level. Nothing bike specific necessary when using stubby pin pedals. DH pedals with longer sharp pins would cut up the shoe tread. That setup needs the harder Stealth rubber on 5.10s and others.















Boost is the white styrofoamy layer.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

So not really a flat pedal shoe? Are we talking flats or just shoes for outdoors now?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Terranaut said:


> So not really a flat pedal shoe? Are we talking flats or just shoes for outdoors now?


Totally a flat pedal shoe.
As well as a running and hiking shoe and whatever daily stuff you do like getting groceries and driving there.
Shorter rounded pins and stubby pins work perfectly with these shoes for 90% of terrain other than full on DH where you need armor. There are many pedals with those types of pins to choose from. And most riders will rarely need anything else. There are also hundreds of shoes of very high quality that are completely excellent with those pedals. 
At the next level, because of the giant market for running shoes, the Adidas Boost have damping characteristics no bike specific shoe even comes close to. It offers more and the more is very beneficial for riders on rocky terrain.
BTW, Adidas had almost no presence in the US running shoe marketplace before Boost. Since then its stock price has tripled and market share skyrocketted. This is a revolutionary product. The soles use Continental tire rubber for long wear.

Here's pedals with stubby pins. Azonics. Wellgo also has many.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

quazimofo said:


> Recently ive decided to go with a set of flat pedals for the real technical spots after doing the frightened goat being clipped in the worst spots. I realize style comes after function but i DO NOT like the look of 5.10 stuff. Anyone use Salomon or Inov type trail/running shoe? Or can anyone suggest another type of sticky bottom shoe that doesnt resemble a set of VANS?


Original post. Not for the OP.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just replaced my Deity compounds and Teva Links with Spank Spikes and New Balance 623's.
I chose the shoes due to the light weight and pedal friendly tread. Nice and flat, no knobby bits to hang up on the pedals but a board shoe-like groovy tread.
And they were like 60 bucks.
I see there's 4 color choices as well.
Maybe I'll grab another pair before they go the way of the Links....


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

One of the advantages of getting a more bike oriented shoe is a stiffer sole. There is a balance of stiff but ok for walking. I don't mind my 2FOs are a little stiff. Once you switch from a skate shoe or hiking shoe to a true bike flat you can see what the rage is. It makes a big difference on foot to pedal contact quality. Not just grip but power transfer and balance over technical terrain. Very noticeable over a non bike shoe.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CabezaShok (Oct 15, 2007)

i use Vans hi-8, their waffle pattern locks into the pins on my Wellgo flats like velcro. i wish i could find a pair of Vans "Gravels" with sticky Trax rubber compound, but i think they only made those a couple years, they also had stiffer soles designed for XC/AM riders.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Seems like the top flat pedal contenders which provide necessary protection, pedal efficiency, lightweight, shed water, comfort, pedal feel, grip are

Speczialized 2FO
Fiveten Freedrider
Adidas Terrex Cross SL

The freerider seems to have the best sole and weight combination, unfortunately they suck in terms of quality (delamination) and poor CS (personal experience). I'm not sure why the Terrex is heaver but looks like something that would be a good alternative. Anyone prefer the Terrex over the Freerider? Does Terrex have a stiffer sole for pedal power transfer?


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I started using the Salomon Quick Lace system with my 2FO's, work perfectly together, no dangly laces....fast in / out


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Adidas had a 50% off sale for the Terrex Trail Cross SL. I bought the size 10 because everyone said to size up. I got it today and they were too big so it's going back. They look pretty nice and the quality is also very nice. The sole is significantly stiffer than the Freeriders which will provide better pedaling efficiency. However, the Terrex is 142g heavier than the Freerider which is quite a bit of extra weight on your feet. Perhaps the improved pedal efficiency will cancel the weight out. I wonder if they make custom insoles that provide a stiff pedaling platform eventhough your shoe isn't. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## voon (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd also have a look at the Adidas Terrex Mid's ... seems they're quite liked.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Anybody mention the Shimano AM7 yet? Edit: I see someone has....

AM7 - OFF-ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The online reviews on the am7 weren't great. I like shimano stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

I always used Vans or Etnies skate shoes, but don't really like the super flexy soles. I'd prefer a stiffer sole like a hiking boot. I also don't like slipping around when walking through wet stuff, etc. I finally got hands on with some 5.10s and was unimpressed, no traction off the bike and super flexy soles. Nope, not for $150.

The old Etnies Mike Vallely skate shoe was the best flat pedal shoe I ever owned. I wish I could find some old stock in my size.


----------



## xprmntl (Oct 4, 2006)

The Adidas Terrex Trailcross has the same stealth rubber as 5.10s (Adidas bought the company) with a beefier sole, so they're a bit stiffer (leads to a bit less pin "bite" though), and deeper tread for hiking. The SL is a low-top, and the Protect is a high-top version. Not cheap.


----------



## xprmntl (Oct 4, 2006)

Link to 1/2 price sale on the Cross SL, sizes 9-12 only: https://adidasoutdoor.com/terrex-trail-cross-sl/IUV85.html


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I prefer the Sketcher Vigor 2.0 I keep two pair. and I use lock laces.. https://www.amazon.com/LACES-Elasti...&qid=1481130192&sr=8-1&keywords=elastic+laces


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

xprmntl said:


> Link to 1/2 price sale on the Cross SL, sizes 9-12 only: https://adidasoutdoor.com/terrex-trail-cross-sl/IUV85.html


I'd be all over that, but wear a 13!


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

BigKahuna said:


> I'd be all over that, but wear a 13!


https://www.amazon.com/Skechers-Spo...sr=8-2&keywords=sketcher+vigor+2.0&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Got a pair of Shimano AM7s. They seem cheap and plasticy, but they fit my feet well. Bontrager, Spec and 5-10s are narrow for me. The AM7 soles are flexible compared to the the 5-10 and other mtb shoes, but with big flat pedals it's not really an issue. The soles are not as sticky as the the 5-10s but do well enough with the pins on my pedals and have pretty good traction on rocks and dirt (and snow). IMO, there are probably many non-mtb specific shoes out there that would work as well.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

i have used five ten impacts over the years, most recently the xvi's. However, i amdm looking for something a bit more comfortable for HAB-ing. Also, the stiff uncushioned soles of the classic impacts hurt mt forefoot now, the xvi's at least have an eva cushioned midsole but the rest of the shoe is kinda uncomfortable. (I have very sensitive feet and forefoot pain flares up occasionally). I ordered the adidas trailcross after reading this thread with high hopes, got them today and realized thay have zero cushioning so thats out. sometimes I ride wearing my Altra Olympus trail running shoes, actually works ok since they dont have deep trad lugs and the center patch is the softer midsole foam-not the hard rubber- so it grips the pins pretty good. Also the high stack height (34 mm) is a bit sketchy. not ideal but its a thousand times more cushioned and comfortable than impacts. I dont mind a somewhat flexy sole, it actually takes the pressure off the forefoot and puts it directly under the heel.
I guess what im looking for is a shoe that fits my super wide feet, around 25-28 mm stack height with a cushioned but not overly flexy midsole (think Altra or Hoka trail running shoe) with a sticky rubber outsole with some shallow lugs for hiking traction and not narrow in the midfoot so has a nice pedal contact patch. Anyone have any ideas? Does this just not exist? should i just have my altras resoled with a 5-10 outsole?  
Five-ten Guide Tennie?
Is the freerider Pro comfortable compared to the impact xvi?

This is also intrigueing:
NightBlue Pewter Yellow | KURU Footwear

Flat wide sole, with small circle nubs kinda like 5-10's, wide width and cushioned. I have a pair of their Quantums which have too narrow of a sole in the middle for real pedaling but the rubber is sticky.


----------



## HillDancer (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for posting the KURU link. Interesting, but it doesn't look wide like my foot. Please report back if you try them. I also wear Impact XVI & Altra; still looking for a better fit.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone used Ion shoes? Looking at getting these Raid_Amp - Bike Shoes - Flat Pedals - Protection - Bikewear Men - ION as I'm a little over 510's only lasting 6 months. Was considering the Specialized 2FO before I found these. Cheaper than 510's where I live, about the same price as 2FO's and same weight as 2FO.

I like the grip of the 510 rubber but I can afford to sacrifice a little if I gain some longevity.


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been wearing Oboz "Missoula lows" for a couple of years now. I love these shoes! Sort of a flat-soled hiker. Work great on pinned flats. Great for hike-a-bike and around town, with a pretty stiff sole. Can't seem to wear 'em out. I got mine on closeout, but Oboz still sells a similar, but more urban-oriented shoe, called the "Mendenhall."
I also have some Adidas trail running shoes, but the sole is too aggro for pinned flats.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Sigh...like every other suggestion ive seen on this thread that looks great for me, the oboz missoulas are discontinued. Some left but not in my size. Looks a lot better than the mendenhall. I ordered th kuru chicanes...will report back.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

I just got the kuru chicanes, in size 12 wide. (in most shoes, including my 5-10 impacts, im a 12.5. the chicane doesnt come in 12.5 and I figured 12 wide would be fine)
Its a bit tight around the big toe, almost wish i got the 13s but otherwise fits and feel good. The rubber on the sole is a bit harder than I was hoping for, the quantums have softer rubber. but I cant believe its any harder than something like the oboz missoula. 
im sketched out about testing it now, if its gets a mark from the pins i cant return them if i decide they dont stick good enough.


----------



## HillDancer (Dec 10, 2012)

What's the sole thickness compared to the Impact XVI?

Would you be able to share images of the Chicane with Impact side by side?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

*kuu vs 5 10*

Here ya go. Size 13 impact xvi vs size 12 wide kuru chicane. I still havent tested the chicane on the pedals-after reading kuru's draconian return policy, wont accept a return if theres a slightest mark or even a pet hair-kinda crappy for a company that only sells shoes online direct unless you go to their store in SLC. 
The rubber just feels too hard. Especially the black patches under forefot and heel- almost like hard plastic. wont know for sure without an on the bike test. I think ive also decided i would need the 13. Sigh, I should have learned that whenever a shoe states that its a wide size with lots of toe room-will be narrow in reality. Still trying to decide wether to just return and roll with the impacts or exchange for a 13 and then test. Expensive experiment. Maybe wear the chicanes for more xc type rides -they are comortable for sure-and save the impacts for more technical trails where i really need to stick.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

What to choose:
Five Ten Freerider ELC Five Ten Brand Landing Page

Shimano SH-GR9 GR9 - OFF-ROAD - CYCLING FOOTWEAR AND PEDALS - LIFESTYLE GEAR - SHIMANO

?
Most breathable, for summer,..


----------



## mpstenson (Aug 4, 2017)

I just did a review of the DZR sense pro shoes. They have some pretty cool features like swappable midsoles and a unique grip pattern. You can check it out here https://everydaymtb.com/dzr-sense-pro-flat-pedal-shoe-review/


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Ive been wearing the ride concepts hellions this year and they are awesome!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

just got my Afton Keegan's last week....6 or so rides on them and I love them. The insides are soft and comfy. Soles are solid, and feel real stable on the pedals. Did both MTB and BMX in them...they were heavier than I am used to for BMX, but I am usually wearing Chuck Taylors for that, so...

weather has not been real hot yet, so it will be interesting to see how they vent in warmer temps


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I bought a pair of Terrex Solo with Stealth soles last week and my 5.10 Impacts are now living in the closet full time. Very comfy, breathable, dry much faster than 5.10's, and over a pound lighter per pair. At the same time they're as stiff in the mid-sole (I use a Superfeet insert) and sticky on the pedals as my Impacts.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I love my 510 freeriders.. my feet are fairly wide I love the fact the 510s seem to be a bit wider than the other bike shoes I have worn... 

living in SoCal the issues with the freeriders getting wet are nearly moot.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

atarione said:


> my fee are fairly wide I love the fact the 510s seem to be a bit wider than the other bike shoes I have worn...


That's a good modifier to my earlier comment about liking my Terrex vs the 5.10's. I have very narrow feet and the Terrex have a narrower fit to them than my 5.10's. So it makes sense that for my feet the Terrex fit better. If you have wide feet, the Terrex probably wouldn't work so well.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

TheBaldBlur said:


> That's a good modifier to my earlier comment about liking my Terrex vs the 5.10's. I have very narrow feet and the Terrex have a narrower fit to them than my 5.10's. So it makes sense that for my feet the Terrex fit better. If you have wide feet, the Terrex probably wouldn't work so well.


thank god for a variety of options....i guess.. narrow fitting shoes are basically your dream and my nightmare...I hope that both narrow and wide shoes are available in future to meet the needs are all riders.


----------



## S​​usspect (May 12, 2017)

Wow, this is a long thread with lots of views. I've always gotten by just fine riding flats with my worn out trail runners. I retire shoes from walking/hiking to biking once they've seen a lot of use. Trail runners seem to grip my pedals beautifully, but I've never tried these bike specific shoes so who knows what I'm missing?


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

These look REALLY promising:
(scroll down to Altra Grafton)

https://www.roadtrailrun.com/2018/12/altra-running-2019-previewsvanish-xc.html

Altras are known for wide toe box and plush comfort. If the circles on the sole are low profile enough I must give these a go. will be good for rids involving HAB. and can double as approach/light climbing shoes.


----------



## Mogollon (Nov 1, 2016)

I wear Vasque Grand Traverse. They are an approach shoe for climbers but they are light and flat but have enough traction for hike a bike activities. They are also reliable and long lasting.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

dwyooaj said:


> These look REALLY promising:
> (scroll down to Altra Grafton)
> 
> https://www.roadtrailrun.com/2018/12/altra-running-2019-previewsvanish-xc.html
> ...


Well i got a a pair of these, and went for a few rides. I really like them, the mots comfortable shoes ive ever used for riding.
Pros:
WIDE!! I have wide feet and all other purpose-made riding shoes Ive ever had were too narrow (Ride concepts hellions arent toobad though.)

Grippy! The rubber feels almost as good as five ten. Feels great on the pedals.

Plush comfortable running-shoe style midsole-if a little thin. but I use sofsole arch insoles instaed of the stock ones, adds a little thickness.

Flexible-excellent for hikeabike.

Cons: 
width (haha). If your feet are too narrow, you may not feel laterally locked in with these.

Outsole would be even better if just a tad wider

Not a whole lot of protection-think freerider not impact. I wouldnt use these in the bike park or on gnarlier rocky runs, more for general trail/AM riding.

stole is not stiff-if you are a masher or singlespeeder you may not like that. I'm a spinner and take a relaxed approach to riding, also have sensitive feet so prefer the soft feel.

Look like they may not deal well with getting wet-i guess ill see at some point.

Digging them!

edit: Just realized I posted this on this thread 2 years ago:
what im looking for is a shoe that fits my super wide feet, around 25-28 mm stack height with a cushioned but not overly flexy midsole (think Altra or Hoka trail running shoe) with a sticky rubber outsole with some shallow lugs for hiking traction

Somehow Altra was listening!! (except for the thinnish stack height)


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

https://www.vaude.com/en-INT/Products/Activity/Mountainbike/32902/AM-Moab-Tech?number=204801250360

Vaude AM Moab Tech All-Mountain Flat Pedal Shoe - canary

Anyone?


----------



## xprmntl (Oct 4, 2006)

find that approach shoes generally fit better, breath better, hike better and grip pedals well due to sticky rubber. And are often lighter. I like Hanwag, La Sportiva, and 5.10. Those Vaudes sure are chunky (clunky?), spendy, and trying too hard to be hip.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

dwyooaj said:


> Well i got a a pair of these, and went for a few rides. I really like them, the mots comfortable shoes ive ever used for riding.
> Pros:
> WIDE!! I have wide feet and all other purpose-made riding shoes Ive ever had were too narrow (Ride concepts hellions arent toobad though.)
> 
> ...


Awesome review - I've been eyeing this up, versus something a little more rugged like the Topo terraventures or the newish Danner trail run shoes. I have wide feet and have given up on the bike-specific 5.10s, etc.

Use would be for gravel, bikepacking, xc, and singletrack (currently in OR, moving to AZ desert soon). Not a crazy downhill or enduro type rider. Only concern is on long descents I've had sore feet with less stiff trail run shoes, but maybe insoles would help. What's the sizing on the graftons (I haven't tried altra before) - true to size?


----------

